# Europ.champ.u20 Men



## TROITEIRO3 (Jul 18, 2004)

Slovenia are the 2004 European Champions for U20 Men:

slovenia 66-israel 61 ...Erazem Lorbek form slovenia received the MVP award

all star team of the tournament:

Yotam Halperin(Israel)PPG 20.4,RPG 4.1,APG 2.1 
position:guard
height:1,93










Ivan Koljevic (Serbia & Montenegro) PPG 20.4,RPG 4.0,APG 2.4 
position:guard
height:1,86










Konstantinos Vasileiadis (Greece) PPG 25.5,RPG 3.9,APG 2.6 
position:guard
height:1,99










Linas Kleiza (Lithuania) PPG 17.5,RPG 4.9,APG 1.4 
position:forward
height:2,03










Erazem Lorbek (Slovenia)PPG 17.4,RPG 7.5,APG 2.5 
position:center
height:2,09


----------



## TROITEIRO3 (Jul 18, 2004)

Top Scorer

Konstantinos Vasileiadis GRE Avg: 25.5 PPG










Top Rebounder

Paulius Jankunas(Lithuania)PPG 12.5,RPG 12.1,APG 0.9 
position:forward
height:2,02










ASSIST LEADER

Victor Sada(Spain) PPG 10.0,RPG 9.1,APG 4.3 
position:guard
height:1.89


----------



## TROITEIRO3 (Jul 18, 2004)

Other Prospects:

Drago Pasalic (Croatia)PPG 17.7,RPG 6.6,APG 1.0 
position:forward
height:2,09










Marko Banic (Croatia) PPG 14.6,RPG 6.3,APG 1.7 
position:forward
height:2,00










Kosta Perovic (Serbia & Montenegro)PPG 11.4,RPG 5.1,APG 1.0 
position:center
height:2,17










Viktor Keirou (Russia)PPG 12.8,RPG 4.8,APG 1.8
position:guard
height:1,98










Marc Gasol (Spain)PPG 18.3,RPG 8.1,APG 1.1 
position:center
height:2,10










David Steffel (Czech Republic) PPG 17.4,RPG 9.0,APG 1.0 
position:forward
height:2,07


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TROITEIRO3</b>!
> ASSIST LEADER
> 
> Victor Sada(Spain) PPG 10.0,RPG 9.1,APG 4.3
> ...


Arturas Jomantas (Lithuania) was leading assists list all the tournament, but because Lithuania was crushing Czech in quarterfinals the leaders were rested and he played just 15 minutes. Another fact is that being 202 cm height and being normally a SF he lead that list. He can play all 4 positions.

Arturas Jomantas (Lithuania) PPG 13.5, RPG 4.1, APG 3.9
Position: PG, SG, SF and sometimes PF
Height: 2.02


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Which teams qualified for Argentina 2005?


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

What about Victor Sada?He is 1,89 and had a sick average of 9,1 rpg!!!!Has anybody watched him play?Is it true that Barca owns him?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> Which teams qualified for Argentina 2005?


Im not sure about it at 100%, but I think the ones which made it to the semifinals. So its Slovenia, Israel, Lithuania and Greece.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Im not sure about it at 100%, but I think the ones which made it to the semifinals. So its Slovenia, Israel, Lithuania and Greece.


...and Serbia&Montenegro as 5th placed- I think so.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

how about Raviv Limonad of Israel ?!?!

he had 20 ppg 3 rpg and 3 apg in the tournament !!! 1.88 combo guard !


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TROITEIRO3</b>!
> Slovenia are the 2004 European Champions for U20 Men:
> 
> slovenia 66-israel 61 ...Erazem Lorbek form slovenia received the MVP award
> ...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

He said he agreed with his coach to stay in Skipper Bologna (Italy), but there are also some rumours he could be borowed to Le Mans (France) this year.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Is it just me or has Sopho REALLY fallen off the basketball map?

Did he even partake in these games? 

How has his developement been lately?


----------

